# What's the average height of a Michigan coyote?



## tpcollins (Mar 13, 2011)

Online it gives a coyote's stats as 18" at the shoulder, and anywhere from 20-50 pounds. I would think a 50# yote is going to stand a bit taller than a twenty pound one. I'd like to use my FFP Mildot scope to range the distance to the coyote but would I use 18", 20", or what. I just got a Mil-Dot Ballistics app for my iPhone and it has a preset coyote target at 22" high, so I may have to manually change my target height

Just wondering what everyone thinks the average height is for Michigan youths? Thanks.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

I didn't measure the one I took earlier this month but I'd guess 22 is pretty close.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

It may be my imagination, there may be something to it, but it seems to me that the coyotes south of 10 average a couple inches shorter than their northern brethren.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

I find it rare in Michigan to have shot that a 200 zero won't handle.


----------

